# TC33D no glow plug no start



## girls4 (Oct 17, 2015)

Hope I am in right spot and sorry if not. Have TC33 turn ignition to acc/run but glow plugs don't come on. Turn to start and they light and work for proper time. Engine will not turn over and have to jump across solenoid to start. Have changed the glow plug timer relay and swapped others around since they are the same but to no avail. In neutral both PTO levers off. Does anyone know if the no glow plug and no start are the same problem? Pulled ignition and things seem right. Instrument panel lights in acc/run but no glow plugs. Have a operator manual with diagram but hard for me to decipher. Thanks for any help.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello girls4,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland tractor forum.

Quote: "Have TC33 turn ignition to acc/run but glow plugs don't come on. Turn to start and they light and work for proper time. Engine will not turn over and have to jump across solenoid to start."
_____________________________________________________

It appears to me that you have a defective ignition switch if you have to move it into the "start" position to get the glow plugs to work? The glow plugs are supposed to work in the "glow plug" position and continue to work in the "start" position while cranking. Could also be a defective safety switch preventing cranking in the "start" position (transmission safety switch and two PTO safety switches)? 

Another thing to check for is a good ground circuit between the firewall and the tractor frame. Run a separate wire if necessary to establish a good ground connection between the two.


----------



## girls4 (Oct 17, 2015)

*No glow plug*

Thanks but shouldn't glow plugs come on if instrument panel comes on which will eliminate the switch. Changed glow plug timer,checked all fuses and wires,changed relays around and still the same. One hot wire to glow plug timer when you turn switch on but no other power on any other wires in or out of timer. Thanks


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

This is apparently a common problem with a TC33D, with many variations. Try an internet search for "New Holland TC33 glow plug problems". See discussions on the TBN and Tractorpoint forums to get some ideas. And there are others. 

Possible problems: Defective keyswitch/timer/relay, loose connections, corroded grounds & battery connections, safety switch connections, etc. 
____________________________________________________________

Since you have "one hot wire to glow plug timer when you turn switch on but no other power on any other wires in or out of timer", yet the glow plugs "light and work for proper time" in the start position, have someone hold the switch in the start position and check the timer to see what's different. 

____________________________________________________________

Temporarily bypass the safety switches to rule them out as a problem.


----------



## girls4 (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks. I used test light to check power to timer and one black wire is hot in run position. The same thing happens in start position. Checked ground on frame and seems ok. Didn't think would have to go through safety switches for glow plugs. I did order timer off ebay that fit Kubota. Others on forums said it would work. 140.00 at NH dealer for OEM. Wish I knew if power should come out if it goes in whether or not safety switches ok. Timer I bought might not work. Only four wires on ign. which appear to be hot,acc/run (which power will go to timer),start (glow plug on dash lights 4 sec.) and a ground. Appreciate any more thoughts.


----------

